# Giant Trance X 29 Price Difference...?



## Moon117 (7 mo ago)

Looking at getting the new Trance X 29er. Comes in two options; 1 and 2. Pretty much exactly the same spec so was just wondering if the £400 difference is actually worthwhile for the different forks, shifters, and crank set?! I'm pretty sure my ability won't notice the difference and am leaning towards the £2800 option. But I'm just interested as its quite a difference.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

The fox 36 is significantly better than the RS 35 gold. Only you can decide if you need it.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

SX eagle is horrible compared to SLX. Better brakes (4pot vs 2pot). Better suspension. Easy decision.

In the US, the difference is $1150. Wondering why the prices are so close. What are the specs for each there?


----------



## Deeerek07 (Jun 12, 2021)

noapathy said:


> SX eagle is horrible compared to SLX. Better brakes (4pot vs 2pot). Better suspension. Easy decision.
> 
> In the US, the difference is $1150. Wondering why the prices are so close. What are the specs for each there?


Noticed the same thing about the US prices. My friend has the Stance with the same SX drivetrain. It always has some minor shifting annoyance no matter how many times it has been adjusted. I would avoid it


----------



## Moon117 (7 mo ago)

noapathy said:


> SX eagle is horrible compared to SLX. Better brakes (4pot vs 2pot). Better suspension. Easy decision.
> 
> In the US, the difference is $1150. Wondering why the prices are so close. What are the specs for each there?


Website says they have the same brakes so that's interesting? According to Giant the only differences are the ones I mentioned initially... I can understand why now, especially considering the forks alone.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Moon117 said:


> Website says they have the same brakes so that's interesting? According to Giant the only differences are the ones I mentioned initially... I can understand why now, especially considering the forks alone.


When you say different shifters/crankset, what exactly does that mean? SRAM anything below GX, I'm going to expect problems and need to swap parts or deal with more hassle. Shimano has a better track record (even Deore is better).


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Better everything pretty much. I had this same thing happen when I bought a Specialized Stumpjumper in 2014. It was the base model or Elite and got the Elite. I've been enjoying this bike for 8 years now and don't regret the purchase. Same difference in price. Well worth it. In my case Fox suspension, SLX brakes, XTR derailleur, Sram carbon fiber crank. I would spend the money if I were you. If I ever replace this bike I'll do the same thing. I'm not a fan of the base models and the upgrades are usually quite a deal when they come with the bike from an OEM. They have better purchasing power than me.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know anything about 12 speed drivetrains other than I have SLX and have zero issues.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

The difference between a Fox 36 and RS Gold is worth every penny extra.


----------



## CohenTheBarbarian (7 mo ago)

I got a Trance X 29 1 a few weeks ago and I love It.
I dont’t regret spending extra for the peace of mind that I won’t need to upgrade any components.


----------

